# Hi There!



## Wickerthing (Feb 19, 2018)

Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks for your service and I am quite sure we will  bang heads often... It is best to have a keen sense of humor...


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 19, 2018)

*A liberal?  Damn, another welfare bum.*


----------



## JGalt (Feb 19, 2018)

Thank you for your service. And what DarkFury said. 

So if you had to go back and do it over again, which would one would you have chosen? M-16 or AK-47?


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome and thank you for your service. I'll be interested to see if it's possible for a "Liberal" to actually debate anymore.


----------



## depotoo (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## william the wie (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome, you should have gone sweep sailor All the dangers of war (until the sentry pistols were taking away and no more ringing the bell of the sweep on the other side of the dock with a round on mid-watch) but without the extra pay.


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome Friend a fellow Liberal,A fellow Human Being..........Conservatism is Death but hey we at least let them live on here...LOL ...steve


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow I found a wickerthing


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 19, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.



Hey.  What makes you a liberal?


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.
> ...


Listening to Dickheads like you spewing Shit,I would imagine but I'm sure the Wikk can speak for himself,steve


----------



## theliq (Feb 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Wow I found a wickerthing


Ridge,just for a matter of interest,what on earth are the things in plastic in the shelves behind the vintage motors,just curious..steve


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2018)

theliq said:


> Welcome Friend a fellow Liberal,A fellow Human Being..........Conservatism is Death but hey we at least let them live on here...LOL ...steve


Watch yer mouth, Kiwi.


----------



## petro (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome to the jungle, we got fun and games.


----------



## skye (Feb 19, 2018)

Service is  always  welcome

Liberal/ progressive not so much....IMO

but hello nevertheless.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 19, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.



A liberal who likes to debate and hashing out positions on the issues?  I'll wait to see how that plays out.  You strike me as a latent conservative who simply hasn't been burned yet by your own liberal ideology.  We shall see.  At any rate, congratulations on making it through the war OK and eventually finding your way here.


----------



## ozro (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome and let me add my thanks for your service.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 19, 2018)

theliq said:


> Ridge,just for a matter of interest,what on earth are the things in plastic in the shelves behind the vintage motors,just curious..steve



No clue... Bales of oddly shaped pot maybe...


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 19, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.
> ...



The minute I see conservatives actually conserve anything I'll give thought to switching teams.   Not.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 19, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Ridge,just for a matter of interest,what on earth are the things in plastic in the shelves behind the vintage motors,just curious..steve
> ...



Looks like something wrapped with shrinkwrap..


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 19, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.


Why did you go to Vietnam and get wounded?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 19, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...


Car parts?


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 19, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.
> ...




The fact that although I lost a leg I still have a functioning pair of eyes, ears and an ability to use them to evaluate what's going on around me and particularly my country.  When we have a leader who doesn't lead and a congress that continue to take blood money despite the ghosts of American children crying out for reason, and a foreign adversary screwing with our very core democracy right under the red nose of our madman-in-chief without even an unkind word from him, I figure maybe something might be askew in DC.  

And, unlike the blind hoards in the Trump camp, I choose to keep my aforementioned eyes and ears open.  And when school children are the only adults in the room weighing in on gun control,  I suspect it might just be time to right this sinking ship while I enjoy the specter of rats drowning as they exit this ship of fools. 

I'll leave all the denials to those who seem expert at them, after all, I am a rank amateur.


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 19, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...



Being conservative has nothing to do with "saving things."


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 19, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.
> ...




Because back then it was almost impossible to get wounded here in America.  Who knew that all I had to do was to support the NRA and wait til the streets of America became just as dangerous. Could have been filled with holes right here at home.  Well, at least we'll have a little something to leave our kids.  They can avoid all that marching and other boring stuff.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 19, 2018)

Having a sense of humor will get you far here.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 19, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...



Well at least you're legit and not one of those Russian trolls or bots..

is trump a traitor - Page 3


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 19, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Because back then it was almost impossible to get wounded here in America. Who knew that all I had to do was to support the NRA and wait til the streets of America became just as dangerous. Could have been filled with holes right here at home. Well, at least we'll have a little something to leave our kids. They can avoid all that marching and other boring stuff.



I am sorry that you feel like you can get shot up here in America... You must reside in some liberal shithole where the libs have mandatory gun free zones... Practice the art of self defense and alleviate some of those fears...


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 19, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Because back then it was almost impossible to get wounded here in America.


Why did you want to get wounded in the first place?


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > Because back then it was almost impossible to get wounded here in America.
> ...




Because I liked the look of the holes and the blood.  And, I found if I stand in a particular posture on a windy day, the air flowing through the holes would give off a sound very pleasing to me.  And because I had multiple holes, I could be a virtual bloody symphony.  It's a talent I've honed over the years and I've gotten so proficient at it that I now play local nightclubs and my performances have been very well received.  Kind of a local legend in fact.


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> The minute I see conservatives actually conserve anything I'll give thought to switching teams.   Not.



Pfft ... There hasn't been a decent conservative in Washington since President Coolidge.
I'll send you a heads-up if I come across one ... Don't hold your breath though.

*Welcome Aboard Marine ...* 

.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.



Welcome and thank you for your service.


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




Man! You can say that again.  Like the loot they just voted for themselves.  I doubt that they will save any of it.  But, I guess that's what money is for after all.  Whatever shortfalls they experienced can be made up by tapping into the other revenue source open to them, the working poor.  

And they've shown how much they admire the working poor because they are taking it upon themselves to manage their nutritional needs by generously bestowing them with an adult Happy Meal.  Saves them from all that shopping and helps them to break bad habits like choosing their own foods.  It's gonna be great.  When the kids say "what's for dinner daddy?" they can respond, " I don't know son, why don't you crack open that box over there and tell Daddy what's for dinner. 

I hope it's even half as good as yesterday's dinner.  "Who knew cheese could turn blue like that?"  And I never knew that by depriving cows of water, you could get powdered milk!"  We were getting pretty sick of all that lobster and filet mignon anyway.  

I'll bet Paul Ryan enjoys his powdered milk just like we will from now on.  "Now, elbows off the table and eat your whatever that stuff is."


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...


Wickething's Morbid  Minstrel  Show?


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

william the wie said:


> Welcome, you should have gone sweep sailor All the dangers of war (until the sentry pistols were taking away and no more ringing the bell of the sweep on the other side of the dock with a round on mid-watch) but without the extra pay.



Wha??


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...



Welcome!  All of those gun control laws have been working out SO WELL.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...



Ok amateur, I’ll call you out. Your little tirade there about the orange clown, congress and the Florida shootingwas worded as if those are the things that made you liberal. The reality is you were liberal before Florida school shooting and Trump, so you were just spewing lefty talking points. We hear them all the time. Why don’t you really tell us what brought you to liberalism. Was it a PTSD?


----------



## theliq (Feb 20, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Friend a fellow Liberal,A fellow Human Being..........Conservatism is Death but hey we at least let them live on here...LOL ...steve
> ...


How DARE YOU Hossie,Kiwi indeed....Look you Repubs and Lovers of Trump,I just sounded out Billy,just to show Wikk, not all of us are Lemmings and Myopics to that dreadful Weirdo  you call The President.................That Wikk will have Normal Friends on here against injustice,you are all too thin-skinned as seen by the Conservative Possee Response already


skye said:


> Service is  always  welcome
> 
> Liberal/ progressive not so much....IMO
> 
> but hello nevertheless.



Skye you maybe a Beauty BUT unfortunately you Love Trump but it will never make you a Beau thank goodness


----------



## theliq (Feb 20, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Now be careful with this Lady Wikk,she has those eyes that can weaken a man,here in Paradise we call them "Bedroom Eyes"....Excuse me Chris but we must start with the truth with New Members......ain't that right Hossie


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.



Greetings king of the Wicker people.


----------



## theliq (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...


Wikk for a first timer on here you are one Great Guy.....RESPECT...steve


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...




Since I equate Liberalism with Humanism and I am human, and so I choose to act like one.  What is a PTSD?  I've heard of PTSD as a condition but I don't think I've ever seen a singular PTSD.  Maybe you could tell us all about how we can get one.  My tirade, as you put it, may well be talking points.  If it is, I hope I spelled everything correctly.  The problem with all you righties is that you've been conditioned by your masters to call truisms talking points but you never actually hear the truths in those talking points.  Maybe it's because you're too busy asking yourself how you can further spread the disease that you elected to bleed, I mean lead our country.  You don't actually take time to consider what is being done and not being done in your name by the current Administration.  Let me fill you in since you seem to suffer from PTSD yourself.  President Trump Societal Disease whereby he and his band of takers are "Taking" a shit on our democracy and our standing in the world.  Let's see, firstly, they've given themselves a huge gift of your and my money and then they've Taken away our healthcare and then they've Given our enemy free reign over our democracy while telling us all it's just an illusion.  Then they've Given our allies every reason to distrust and to ridicule us.  

Then they've Taken away the things we count on to protect us from an autocracy.  The free press and the dept of justice.  And, let's not forget the Dept of state that would normally be charged with maintaining peace and diplomacy so that we can solve problems.  I guess there's no real pressing problems in the world anyway, right?  And, lastly they've given the nuclear codes to a tyrant who is anything but a rational, reasonable  human being.  I suppose nothing bad could come of that, right?  
      Why did I become a Liberal?  For the same reason you became a so-called Conservative, Third parties don't have a chance. So I went with the Humanist party over the party of war and blood money.  .


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

JGalt said:


> Thank you for your service. And what DarkFury said.
> 
> So if you had to go back and do it over again, which would one would you have chosen? M-16 or AK-47?




Hell, I'd rather not get shot by either of them.  But since I was shot with an AK I guess I have a closer relationship with it than my trusty M16.  I guess you could say It really got under my skin.  Damn.  That's corny even for me.


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Wow I found a wickerthing




Yes you sure did!  Can you imagine what kind of state of mind you'd have to be in to make that thing? er Wickerthing.


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> Thanks for your service and I am quite sure we will  bang heads often... It is best to have a keen sense of humor...



Thanks much.  I'll try to remember that.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.


A real liberal or a regressive in sheeps clothing?


----------



## toobfreak (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...



Now I can see why you are a liberal.  You're just not very bright are you?  Of the two parties, which is the one giving ALL people back more of their money to keep?  One party tries to help the poor get on their feet, the other tries to keep the poor needing their handouts.  Unfortunately, you have some bad wiring probably from too much time drinking the koolaid propaganda..


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...



I see.  Ever looked at the CPUSA site?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 20, 2018)

theliq said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...



Please make sense so that I can respond.

"Steve"?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Since I equate Liberalism with Humanism ...



To which school of liberalism do you belong?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...



Thanks for exposing yourself as a typical highbrow, yet mindless lib who is capable of only parroting what you are told. There are many of you here. There are also a few so called Libs who actually think. See if you can find them. As for now, you’re excused.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 20, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> Welcome and thank you for your service. I'll be interested to see if it's possible for a "Liberal" to actually debate anymore.





JGalt said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > theliq said:
> ...



I think I see a fuel pump in the 1st thing right of center.

Welcome Wicker, don't worry, we'll see if you're full of crap or not. 

Sooner rather than later, too.

Given your age and quality of the education system at the time, it gives me hope that you're a real Liberal and not a zombified Commie shill Democrat parrot. I look forward to some debate!

Liberals are OK in my book, Commie leftist lemmings, notsomuch.


----------



## ricechickie (Feb 20, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Moron, this is the welcome, not excusing, thread.

I thought there was no debate allowed here?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...




Yeah, so do I. Secular humanism, which I believe is the root cause of apathy and recent mass shootings.

As for point B, Who did this? Republicans only? 

No sir, that was a bipartisan effort.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 20, 2018)

Time to break out the USMB unofficial mascot!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...




Oh, you gotta stick around, dude! You seem alright!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Feb 20, 2018)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Time to break out the USMB unofficial mascot!



I can't wait until the day comes when you people get tired of posting that ridiculous thing!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 20, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Time to break out the USMB unofficial mascot!
> ...




You must want to see the next ridiculous thing, amirite? amirite? 

Fear not, sister, it's in the pipeline.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...



Wow. A liberal with a sense of humor?

You'll do just fine here.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Noooo.  I kill you!


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all.  I'm wickerthing.  I enjoy debate and hashing out positions on the issues.  I'm a dyed-in-the-wool Liberal and proud of it.  I'm a Marine Corps Veteran of the Vietnam War era.  Served with Fox co.  2/7 1st Marine Div.  Was wounded in action at a place called Elephant Valley.  I lost my right leg do to infection from being shot.  I guess I'm the odd man out as far as combat Vets who are liberal, but that's okay with me.  I don't take being called a liberal as an insult, quite the opposite.  Looking forward to lively back and forth and maybe making a few new friends.
> ...




I live in Florida.  I could never wear wool in this heat.


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Let me let you know from the beginning that that shit doesn't work on me, okay?  So stow it.  When you want to talk issues, get back to me but leave all the crap behind.


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Time to break out the USMB unofficial mascot!


I just knew all that yellow hair would fall out eventually.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...


So you actually support individual liberty and a small central govt?


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



If by individual liberty you mean gun issues, not really.  I have my own take on individual issues and don't adhere to any set philosophy.  So, by that definition maybe some would say I'm not a REAL Liberal.  I couldn't care less about labels.


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > Since I equate Liberalism with Humanism ...
> ...




I don't.  I got my degree years ago.  I don't believe in labels.  With labels, you MUST believe x or y.  Not into conformity.


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...


Me either. I just always find it funny when people self brand themselves as liberals and want the govt to wipe their ass for them, or tell someone what they can and cant do with their private property when it hurts no one..


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 20, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Nice job.  No time wasted getting right to the important stuff!


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 20, 2018)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Time to break out the USMB unofficial mascot!
> ...



Yeah, that thing is ridiculous. Here's the OFFICIAL USMB Mascot. Looks a little like JakeStarkey don't you think, ChrisL ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2018)

Hossfly




ChrisL






JakeStarkey


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 20, 2018)

Wickerthing said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...



You're not American?  That's a label.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Not to worry, Billy is not American.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Wickerthing said:
> ...



Au contraire, I am tres-American.  Even born in the same city as Uncle Sam.


----------



## Wickerthing (Feb 20, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Wickerthing said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



I guess I'll have to stick with that one.  I can never get the glue off anyway.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Why then have you betrayed truth and justice and the American Way?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Too funny.

How have I done that?  Be specific.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Specifically, you support Trump and alt right causes.

 Next.


----------



## JGalt (Feb 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Give me a break, are you serious? American leftists during the last three elections have proven themselves to be the most untruthful, unjust, and anti-American people in this country.

Do you come up with this stuff on your own or is there someone standing behind you when you type, whispering in your ear?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 20, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What alt-right causes?  Be specific.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 20, 2018)

The alt right causes have been exposed time and again, well documented from factual, actual non-fakealtrightmedia sites.  Those who support fakealtrightmedia are russagitprop supporters of Russia.


----------



## playtime (Feb 20, 2018)

oorah!


----------



## theliq (Feb 20, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Goodness Hoss that is a Shocker,a Penis for a Nose.....Too Awful ....anyhow Jake is a good bloke


----------



## theliq (Feb 20, 2018)

JGalt said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Could be me but it ain't   LOL  st


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 20, 2018)

theliq said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



When he's sleeping.


----------

